# My Confederate Raider WIP



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Here is my take on the Raider. I have finished up painting the horse. Here are some pics.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

So far looking really good here and looking forward to seeing more:thumbsup:


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

Looking good so far! The sheen on the saddle blanket is real glossy, but a few shots of Dulcote will tone it down. Now that I think about it; it might be easier to do the striping on the blanket with a gloss finish for the paint to flow over. Keep us up-to-date on the project!


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Fantastic workmanship!:thumbsup:


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Looks really nice, jaws! Keep us posted as you go! - Denis


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

*Confederate Raider Completed*

I finally finishished my Raider. I think it came together nicely. Please let me know what you think


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

*Some more pics*

Here are some final pics


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Jaws - ya did good! So did ya have fun, any problems with him or was he nice and clean? Your pic's makes me want to start mine! So many kits, so little time!

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

He looks really nice and I am glad you showed the finished work. 

One minor thing... I would probably try to change the horse's eyes... some horses do have blue eyes, but they don't look like this... your colors are reversed. They have a black pupil and small blue iris.

http://s3.amazonaws.com/readers/2008/10/04/365711blueeyedgirl620_1.jpg


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Chinxy said:


> Jaws - ya did good! So did ya have fun, any problems with him or was he nice and clean? Your pic's makes me want to start mine! So many kits, so little time!
> 
> Chinxy!:dude:


the hardest part is getting the reins to fit on the horse and in his glove. Build the raider first , position him on the horse, and fit the reins in. I super glued the reins to the part of the bridle that goes in the mouth first,then painted them, fit them back into the mouth and glued the top piece of the bridle over the ears to the bridle in the mouth. takes a lot of patience and time, but the end result is great. I have Zorro to do, but I am getting John Paul Jones ship The BonHomme Richard. I think I will start on that as the build and rigging will take a long time.


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

A very ice job on this model, I'm thinking of getting this myself I just wish the model would have been done the way the box shows in full charge, but better to
have this than none at all, thanks for the photos. Karl


----------



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

Very nice job - horse and raider both looking good! :thumbsup:


----------



## 13X5X2Nostalgia (Nov 9, 2010)

What a good job. It looks like you had fun with it and that is the most important thing. Well served on your part.


----------

